# Having my period, and feeling really pregnant



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

We are not trying to conceive right now, we want to wait a bit longer. But, I gave up charting after my second daughter was born. It was just too complicated with little ones, and I've been using cycle beads for about 6 months. My cycles fall within the range the beads require, and I've been pretty faithful to it. I haven't kept track of anything, I'm not even sure when we had sex last.

I have two DD, and with each I had really miserable morning sickness. With my second DD, I knew I was pregnant by the first inkling of nausea. I feel so pregnant. I feel a little nauseous, head-achy and tired, I've got this constant gag feeling in the back of my throat, and then (maybe this is dumb, but...) when I'm pregnant my husband smells different, and I smell that smell now.

I started my period last night and I've had two negative tests. I know that should be enough confirmation, but what else could these symptoms be? It feels so specific, you know? I'm probably obsessing for nothing now. But my mom had her periods when she was pregnant with me, and didn't find until she was almost three months along.

Am I delusional? Suggestions?

Update:

my period ended up being really short - only 3.5 days. So afterwards I tested one more time - not pregnant. I definitely believed it that time, but since I was still feeling weird, I thought maybe I have UTI? went to the doctor a couple of days later. Not pregnant, no UTI, nothing wrong with me. About 3 days later, the symptoms were gone entirely.

I guess it was a bug. It's hard when you get that possibility in your head to get it out again, I guess.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

To clarify a couple points, we don't have unprotected sex during the "fertile" time of the cycle beads (which is 18 days long).

Also, the nausea seems to be coming in waves. I don't know what that means.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

pregnancy symptoms can also be pms symptoms which is why we can't rely solely on those as a pregnancy diagnosis. could be anything.....a virus, your period....if you took 2 tests and they were negative i would trust that for now but if symtpoms persist or get worse, you should see your hcp for a blood draw or at least a check up.


----------



## GarciaL72 (Jun 30, 2010)

It is common for period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms to be very similar. If you have gotten your period and the pregnancy tests have been negative, it is very unlikely that you are pregnant. Definitely go to your doctor/healthcare provider though if symptoms persist. I'm familiar with CycleBeads and have worked with a number of women who use them. If you have not had sex during the 12 day fertile window (days 8-19) and your cycles are in the range suggested for use of this method (26 and 32 days long), it is very unlikely that you would be pregnant - especially after you've used them for 6 months successfully. Good luck! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. My period is a pretty normal/heavy flow, so I guess I'm beginning to believe it is a real period. However, I have never had these kinds of symptoms with my period before, so it still seems very odd.

About the cycle beads, we occasionally do have sex with condoms during the fertile window, so there is a small chance of pregnancy, but not a great one.

I am due for my yearly check up soon anyway, so I made an appointment for next week. I figure the symptoms will either be gone by then, or I'll be sure something is wrong with me!

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

oh, right 12 days. I think it just feels like 18 sometimes!


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

so weird I am going through this right now!! It started back a couple weeks ago when I was feeling really nauseous and had a couple days where I was sort of throwing up..also feeling extremely tired...after some math I realized I was probably ovulating...fast forward to this past weekend, and I'm tired again, nauseous, and queasy but much more so, coffee is making me gag too, it was really weird.. My period came monday but it was super light, I was beginning to wonder, but then the next day it was heavy..today it's light and almost done? So I don't know, the symptoms have subsided mostly so I guess it was due to my period, but I agree I don't normally have these symptoms before I get my period. I have however gotten the nausea, queasiness during ovulation before but not regularly.

I guess it's just a weird month for us? Maybe hormones were higher than normal? I dunno, just wanted to sympathize with you


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just to update:

my period ended up being really short - only 3.5 days. So afterwards I tested one more time - not pregnant. I definitely believed it that time, but since I was still feeling weird, I thought maybe I have UTI? went to the doctor a couple of days later. Not pregnant, no UTI, nothing wrong with me. About 3 days later, the symptoms were gone entirely.

I guess it was a bug. It's hard when you get that possibility in your head to get it out again, I guess.


----------

